# What's Your Status?



## Johnnie (Aug 27, 2010)

Married?

Engaged?

In a relationship?

Single?

I'm in an relationship


----------



## internetchick (Aug 27, 2010)

Married for 14 years.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 27, 2010)

Married 6 years


----------



## Karren (Aug 27, 2010)

Married with children... +25 years


----------



## BombDiggity (Aug 27, 2010)

In A Relationship =D &lt;3!


----------



## akathegnat (Aug 27, 2010)

Relationship!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Aug 27, 2010)

Single!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 27, 2010)

single!

i didn't feel like doing a huge post about it because there's not really anything to say.. called it quits with my (now ex) bf last week.


----------



## Andi (Aug 27, 2010)

married for 6 months





Sometimes I still canÂ´t quite believe it (mainly cause I donÂ´t live with my husband yet)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif single!
i didn't feel like doing a huge post about it because there's not really anything to say.. called it quits with my (now ex) bf last week.

sorry to hear that, Lucy.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Married for 14 years.



Me too! 14 this September 1st!

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif single!
i didn't feel like doing a huge post about it because there's not really anything to say.. called it quits with my (now ex) bf last week.

Sorry to hear that, too Lucy. Are you ok?


----------



## Darla (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm in a relationship, and no longer married.

I have two great teenagers.

Sorry to hear about your relationship situation Lucy. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 28, 2010)

In a relationship and I have a 17 year old son.

Hope things are ok Lucy.


----------



## JCollorafi (Aug 28, 2010)

In a 12 year relationship. Not married but might as well be. HA!

Sorry to hear Lucy.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 28, 2010)

Single


----------



## jodevizes (Aug 28, 2010)

Married 2 years and loving it.


----------



## Chicken351 (Aug 29, 2010)

In a relationship! Want a ring already!


----------



## sooperficial (Aug 29, 2010)

In a relationship, which is now pretty much a common law marriage. How does that work anyway?


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 29, 2010)

In a relationship since January 2008 and living together...

Awww Lucy, hope you're feeling okay hun


----------



## internetchick (Aug 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In a relationship, which is now pretty much a common law marriage. How does that work anyway? Depends on the state. I live in Washington, which is not a common law state.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Aug 29, 2010)

In a relationship for a little over three years, and been living together for about 1 1/2 or so years, maybe a little longer than that.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 29, 2010)

Single. Sorry to hear that Lucy


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 30, 2010)

Single.


----------



## Ricciolina (Aug 30, 2010)

In a "serious" relationship.



haha, I think there should be stages for relationships. We've been together 3 years... 

And sorry Lucy!


----------



## Shelley (Aug 30, 2010)

Single.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah, i'm ok guys!

it had been coming for a while and it's something i was really ready for. i'm a lot happier now


----------



## apolo1512 (Aug 31, 2010)

Single.


----------



## alm1217 (Aug 31, 2010)

Married...been with my husband for 11.5 years


----------



## greeneyedangel (Aug 31, 2010)

in a relationship


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 31, 2010)

Engaged for 3 years, been together for 8 years


----------



## skinbeauty (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi..been wondering..How can you say that you're in a serious relationship? How would you know if he/she is really into you and just/only into you? I don't know if this is already off topic but i keep on thinking about it these days...

I'm in a relationship right now..we used to be ex but we're back together. I just got him back because I told him so, and he's ok with it(being together again). How would you feel if he's just telling you that he loves you but seems like he's not doing anything to prove it. I'm going nuts about it already...


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *skinbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi..been wondering..How can you say that you're in a serious relationship? How would you know if he/she is really into you and just/only into you? I don't know if this is already off topic but i keep on thinking about it these days...
I'm in a relationship right now..we used to be ex but we're back together.* I just got him back because I told him so, and he's ok with it*(being together again). How would you feel if he's just telling you that he loves you but seems like he's not doing anything to prove it. I'm going nuts about it already..e.

Umm you just answered your own question. Why would you go back with someone that takes you back just because you said so?


----------



## divadoll (Sep 1, 2010)

What proof would you require if he already says he loves you?

...some women find it hard to get their men to tell them they love them.


----------



## skinbeauty (Sep 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Umm you just answered your own question. Why would you go back with someone that takes you back just because you said so? Should I break up with him already? I still love him that's why I go back with him..I told him that I still love him and I want him back..and it's like I took control and he just grabs it. Do you think I'm awful? haaaayyy...

Anyway...you can continue posting with your status...ehe


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 1, 2010)

No, Im confused by what you said anyway. Seems like you said hes with you because you said so. It sounds weird reading it. I think you should start a seperate thread. lol


----------



## skinbeauty (Sep 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What proof would you require if he already says he loves you? 

...some women find it hard to get their men to tell them they love them.

Well..I always want him to be always by my side and I want him to be always there when I needed him the most. But seems like he's not actually like that. When I wanted him to pick me up in a place, there are times that he would refuse...It's really hard, I don't know if I'm already asking too much...

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No, Im confused by what you said anyway. Seems like you said hes with you because you said so. It sounds weird reading it. I think you should start a seperate thread. lol haha sorry...I should have started a new thread than disturbing this thread with my weird problem hehe


----------



## divadoll (Sep 1, 2010)

I suppose it depends on how you've asked him. My DH of 14 years, relationship of 17years would say no if he has something else he needs to do or would rather do or even just because he doesn't want to. I give him that because he isn't my chauffeur and he has a free will in our relationship.

Maybe you should evaluate whether you want a man by your side or a dog? Men have free will and capable of deciding what they want to do and are equal contributing partners. Usually, the meaning of 'always being by my side' is that they'll be there thru good and bad times, not to take you to the store.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Sep 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *skinbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Should I break up with him already? I still love him that's why I go back with him..I told him that I still love him and I want him back..and it's like I took control and he just grabs it. Do you think I'm awful? haaaayyy...

Anyway...you can continue posting with your status...ehe

He sounds like he doesn't know what he wants, and you're not too sure of yourself either. 
I was in your situation once. Was dating this guy for almost a yr, but he didn't want to commit. Our relationship was not moving forward. I felt that we would never take the next step. I was pushing, he was pulling back. Were we a "couple" or still just "kickin' it?" We (but mostly I) talked and tried to be honest instead of avoiding. Bottom line was that he wasn't ready to settle down into a serious relationship. He wasn't sure what he wanted.

What do you do when men won't commit? You can jump ship at the first sign of panic and save yourself the heartache of attachment and endless tears, or you can sit there on the turbulent seas of his indecisiveness hanging on for dear life and praying that you don't get tossed overboard before you find his emotional life preserver...but realistically speaking, why bother?


----------



## skinbeauty (Sep 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I suppose it depends on how you've asked him. My DH of 14 years, relationship of 17years would say no if he has something else he needs to do or would rather do or even just because he doesn't want to. I give him that because he isn't my chauffeur and he has a free will in our relationship. 
Maybe you should evaluate whether you want a man by your side or a dog? Men have free will and capable of deciding what they want to do and are equal contributing partners. Usually, the meaning of 'always being by my side' is that they'll be there thru good and bad times, not to take you to the store.

Hmm..ofcourse I need a man by my side..maybe I was just looking for something that would make me feel that I'm special for him..


----------



## divadoll (Sep 1, 2010)

If you ask men 'what qualities drew you to the girl you fell in love with?' Many would answer..her independence. I don't think he fell in love with you because you were a damsel in distress that constantly needed rescuing. I think gone are the days that men fall in love with a helpless girl.

Women and men want an equal partner and equal partners do equal share in maintaining their relationship. You said he refuses to meet you sometimes. Perhaps his concession is that he will meet you where you want...sometimes.


----------



## skinbeauty (Sep 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He sounds like he doesn't know what he wants, and you're not too sure of yourself either. 
I was in your situation once. Was dating this guy for almost a yr, but he didn't want to commit. Our relationship was not moving forward. I felt that we would never take the next step. I was pushing, he was pulling back. Were we a "couple" or still just "kickin' it?" We (but mostly I) talked and tried to be honest instead of avoiding. Bottom line was that he wasn't ready to settle down into a serious relationship. He wasn't sure what he wanted.

What do you do when men won't commit? You can jump ship at the first sign of panic and save yourself the heartache of attachment and endless tears, or you can sit there on the turbulent seas of his indecisiveness hanging on for dear life and praying that you don't get tossed overboard before you find his emotional life preserver...but realistically speaking, why bother?

I guess you are right..you have good point on that..I think I should ask him about commitment or something..I have to clear everything about us..I keep acting to be cool about us although I'm really not...I am sure that I do love him but I feel like asking these questions because I was confused with what he really felt about me..

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you ask men 'what qualities drew you to the girl you fell in love with?' Many would answer..her independence. I don't think he fell in love with you because you were a damsel in distress that constantly needed rescuing. I think gone are the days that men fall in love with a helpless girl. 
Women and men want an equal partner and equal partners do equal share in maintaining their relationship. You said he refuses to meet you sometimes. *Perhaps his concession is that he will meet you where you want...sometimes.*

hmmm what do you mean about meeting me where I want...? Is that what also in my mind?hehe I agree with that, that gone are the days that men fall in love with helpless girls..I'm not really that kind of girl but I was just testing him..hmm wait.. now i realized I'm getting immature..LOL


----------



## Christian shoes (Sep 1, 2010)

wonderful


----------



## divadoll (Sep 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *skinbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When I wanted him to pick me up in a place, there are times that he would refuse... Originally Posted by *skinbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmmm what do you mean about meeting me where I want...? Sorry...I was thinking he'd have to meet you there if you want to be picked up in a place...
But I guess you do realize what game you are playing with him. You're trying to get him to concede that you are alpha in the relationship. It may be appealing at the beginning that you can get a man to follow you around like a puppy but as you move on, you'll just find that he is weak and incapable because you've killed everything you previously liked about this individual when you turned him into a golem.


----------



## cfg825 (Sep 1, 2010)

in a serious relationship going for 5 yrs


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 1, 2010)

Been in a relationship for over 5 years...

Sorry to hear Lucy!


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 4, 2010)

Very happily engaged. We have been together since May of 2009, moved in together September 2009 and got engaged December 2009. We will be getting married October 15th.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very happily engaged. We have been together since May of 2009, moved in together September 2009 and got engaged December 2009. We will be getting married October 15th. WoW! congratulations!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 4, 2010)

In a relationship. Itll be 5 years on Valentines Day. Hes my rock and a wonderful father to our beautiful little girl!


----------



## sittingpretty (Sep 4, 2010)

In a relationship and hopeful it will continue to be as healthy as it already is! I love my boyfriend.


----------



## shayy (Sep 4, 2010)

I am in a relationship. We've been together for just 1 1/5 years, but it seems like so much longer




(that's a good thing by the way haha)


----------



## Aprill (Sep 13, 2010)

This post simply asks 'whats your status' not 'bring your status drama here' your posts have been deleted, please refrain from doing mess like that


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry about that Luce...

I'm single, been single for over a year and a half, in fact, I don't know that I can even imagine being in a relationship now


----------



## coffeegal (Sep 13, 2010)

In a relationship...been with my wonderful boyfriend for just about 3 years...we've been living together for a year now =)

Hopefully, the ring is coming soon


----------



## Tyari (Sep 16, 2010)

single


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 16, 2010)

In a (long distance) relationship.


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WoW! congratulations! Thanks so much divadoll!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 24, 2010)

In a relationship for 4 years! Living together for 3.


----------



## llehsal (Oct 24, 2010)

Single


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Oct 24, 2010)

Single.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 24, 2010)

Married for 3 years.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 25, 2010)

Married to Mr. MakeupTalk (can there be a Mr. MakeupTalk? ha-ha), Tony for 12.5 years now


----------



## coffeegal (Oct 25, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *coffeegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In a relationship...been with my wonderful boyfriend for just about 3 years...we've been living together for a year now =)
> 
> Hopefully, the ring is coming soon


Engaged


----------



## xjackie83 (Oct 25, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *coffeegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



congrats!


----------



## HarleyQuinn (Oct 25, 2010)

in a relationship 

hopefully in a year or two engaged


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 25, 2010)

Married 8 years.. and haven't had a honeymoon yet, so the honeymoon isn't over


----------



## beautytobsess (Oct 31, 2010)

Married for 6+ years with a kid...


----------



## honeykim (Oct 31, 2010)

well from my experience with relationships.. if you have to think about it, and it's stressing you out. then obviously something's the matter.

always listen to your gut



or you could be getting paranoid lol, which sometimes happens when you break up with someone and get back together.

what do u mean he's not proving his love -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'd say just give it time and see how it goes. good luck ^^

oh and to answer this post. i am single haha 
 



> Originally Posted by *skinbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi..been wondering..How can you say that you're in a serious relationship? How would you know if he/she is really into you and just/only into you? I don't know if this is already off topic but i keep on thinking about it these days...
> 
> I'm in a relationship right now..we used to be ex but we're back together. I just got him back because I told him so, and he's ok with it(being together again). How would you feel if he's just telling you that he loves you but seems like he's not doing anything to prove it. I'm going nuts about it already...


----------



## RazorCandi (Nov 2, 2010)

Happily married for a little over 2 years. Moved across the ocean from Tampa, Florida to Romania in 2008 to be with my husband


----------



## kitsune (Nov 2, 2010)

Single. And guess that's best. I need to learn standing on my own.


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 2, 2010)

Single



My love life this year has been a bit of a rollercoaster.....still kissing frogs, one day my prince will come! lol


----------



## preciouspatty81 (Nov 10, 2010)

Married, will be four years November 11


----------



## emmy2410 (Nov 11, 2010)

Married for 7 years and got a boy who is 4 years old.


----------



## GillT (Nov 14, 2010)

Recently single.  Well, it's been three and a half months but it still feels recent.  We were together a long time and were engaged.


----------



## Chococatluva (Nov 22, 2010)

Been single for the past 25 years! BTW I'm 25  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 22, 2010)

married for 8 1/2 years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

